
Sqitch; Sane database change management - sbuttgereit
http://sqitch.org/
======
gigatexal
This is by an internal employee at iovation who is more or less solely
reposniboe for doing DB updates and schema migrations. Amazing feat that.

~~~
gigatexal
I am not a moron I just don’t check my spelling when I post.

